# Access: Doppelte Namen zusammenfassen



## supercat1510 (4. Juli 2006)

Ich arbeite momentan an einer Kundendatenbank und habe folgendes Problem.

Ich möchte in einem Kombinationsfeld alle Nachnamen auslesen lassen - und dann mit klick auf einen Button alle Kunden mit demselben Nachnamen in einem tabellarischen Formular anzeigen lassen.

Problem 1: Nachnamen werden doppelt angezeigt 
Problem 2: In meinem zweiten Formular wird nach klick auf den button gar nix angezeigt.


----------



## RavelinePower (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Um die Duplikatwerte herrausnehmen zu können benötigst du eine abfrage. In der Du mit re. klick dies einstellen kannst.

Ich habe dir eine DB mal schnell gebastellt. 

Ist im Access 2000 format.

Bye Sascha


----------

